# How can I remove this mirror



## Ls181 (Nov 15, 2016)

Trying to take this down without breaking it, if possible. There is no gaps between mirror and wall,just a small gap at the top where the arch is. Don't think I can get anything in there. Any ideas?? 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2016)

Sometime it is just as easy to glue a new cover over it like drywall or plywood and then drywall, if you want to hang a clock or something.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 15, 2016)

It is glued and there is no easy way to remove that with breaking or doing a lot of damage to the surrounding walls. Which is more important to you the walls or the mirror?
If you were to cut out the side walls of the niche, you might be able to get a steel wire behind the mirror at the top and saw down cutting the glue or drywall behind it.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 15, 2016)

It's possible that trim boards were added to the sides of the niche after the mirror was installed. You can remove some paint to see if it exposes nail or screw heads.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2016)

A hammer will make fast work of that mirror. I had the same thing and took a hammer to it, after taping the glass with duct tape to keep the shards together.


----------

